# First Canadian bacon with pops brine



## swampsmoker (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey y'all 

First time making Canadian bacon. Soak in pops brine for 7 days. Rinsed off and did my fry test. Tasted good to me. Doing black pepper for one and garlic powder for the other. Ran out of Saran Wrap so had to use foil. But letting them sit over night then going to smoke them tomorrow. Stay tuned. 












IMG_0171.JPG



__ swampsmoker
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_0172.JPG



__ swampsmoker
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_0173.JPG



__ swampsmoker
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_0174.JPG



__ swampsmoker
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_0208.JPG



__ swampsmoker
__ Feb 10, 2017


















IMG_0209.JPG



__ swampsmoker
__ Feb 10, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 10, 2017)

Tuned in. 

I would leave them unwrapped.     I do for a couple days to let it dry out and form a pellicle.


----------



## swampsmoker (Feb 10, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Tuned in.
> 
> 
> I would leave them unwrapped.     I do for a couple days to let it dry out and form a pellicle.



Will go do that now. Thank you!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2017)

Great start!

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks like a good start, Good on you for doing it, I just found a good deal an some loins, Walmart had a big selection yesterday, So threw some in the freezer for this spring and I will be doing the same...


----------



## driedstick (Feb 20, 2017)

Well???? How did they turn out???


----------



## swampsmoker (Feb 20, 2017)

I did a new thread in the right forum. Smoking bacon. But it came out awesome!! Already have round 2 going. And belly bacon should be almost ready to smoke.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258689/canadian-bacon


----------

